# Best camera for a newbie?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, im fed up of taking rubbish pics on my rubbish fuji digicam 12mp iirc. Im looking for crisp pics and a camera that is capable in all lights etc as the hangar is a right pita to get pics.

The pics let my write ups down so a decent camera is needed :thumb:

I've no idea when it comes to slr's or what ever they are called :lol:

Help :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the pics my Panasonic produces are pretty crisp, especially given the cost of the camera.

What's your budget? DSLR will of course be better....


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

DSLR's are fantastic, but at the same time, I don't think you can go wrong with a Panasonic TZ7,8,9, or 10.

I've had a play with both the 7 and 9, both are fantastic quality and give great pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Have a look on ebay for second hand DSLRs. Plenty of sellers and buyers - if it's not for you, you can resell for close to what you paid.

I'd also recommend the book, 



. It explains how to use the camera settings to get the best pictures in an easy to understand style.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> Hi guys, im fed up of taking rubbish pics on my rubbish fuji digicam 12mp iirc. Im looking for crisp pics and a camera that is capable in all lights etc as the hangar is a right pita to get pics.
> 
> The pics let my write ups down so a decent camera is needed :thumb:
> 
> ...


Maybe a new photographer is required? 

A 12mp digicam is nothing to sniff at. The only thing that often lets them down is a lack of manual settings.

If you post some pics up that you're unhappy with, maybe some of the guys here can help figure out what's going wrong?

If you're seriously interested in photography, then maybe a D-SLR is the way to go, but a lot of people wrongly believe that this is the only way to go to get decent pictures. Then they use it with nothing other than the kit lens which really isn't very good anyway. I was seriously considering myself, ditching an SLR after 16 years of using them, and just going for a decent compact. I can't afford the lenses anyway.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

in this case, if you can so clearly identify the issue, then deal with that - great light makes excellent pictures a *lot* easier.

Sort the light first. Either with a Studio light set or some big halogens to start or more flourescents on stands - they may falsify the colours mildly but you'll get the shot. 

The other alternative is a tripod, as longer exposures then no longer need the flash, making them look better.

Bret


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

If you've got money for a DSLR get a DSLR, not much point in messing about with another compact and then having to buy a DSLR later when you don't like it. Your budget for this camera would be helpful.

As above getting the right light is the most important thing, a camera flash with a diffuser or reflected off something is better than a "in your face" style flash shot, or just having the halogens light everything and then adjust white balance later. Tripod and a remote release will aid with sharpness and the ability to do longer exposures with low ISO settings for low noise.
You say all lights, i'm guessing you mean low light with not much noise? DSLR excel at this now, even ISO 1600 being good quality; Nikon's newest D7000 even has it good up to ISO 6400, though low ISO and a longer exposure are better from my experience.

I'd personally go for the Nikon D5000 with the 18-55mm VR kit lens in the £500-600 range, if you've got more than a grand to spend try and get the new D7000 and skip the D90 (good camera but heavier for not much gain). I only recommend Nikon over Canon because Nikon have far superior matrix metering for exposure and (in my opinion) have a better build quality, image quality is pretty much the same though.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

omg, im totally lost! I have no idea when it comes to lenses etc! I want somthing that i can chuck about abit, prob looking at £300 if there are such camera's that cheap that are good? 

If not, then I'll save a few pennies & get a decent one come new year. 

Cheers guys


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Start dropping hints to the BF..... Xmas is a'coming


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> omg, im totally lost! I have no idea when it comes to lenses etc! I want somthing that i can chuck about abit, prob looking at £300 if there are such camera's that cheap that are good?
> 
> If not, then I'll save a few pennies & get a decent one come new year.
> 
> Cheers guys


Dawn, i would highly recommend the Panasonic TZ8 or 10 compact. I have the TZ7 which is last years version of the TZ10. The TZ8 is the new TZ6. The newer versions look the same as last years but now feature manual settings such as Aperture Priority which basically gives you more control should you want it or indeed want to get to know how to use it in that way. The TZ8 may be the better bet as the main difference between it and the TZ10 is that the TZ10 has Geo Tagging which i doubt is worth the extra outlay.
From my experience of taking photos for my writeups i wouldnt want to use my DSLR as i find with my Panny TZ7 Compact i can keep it in my pocket and throughout the detail just turn it on quickly and take the photos as i go without worrying about it getting damaged. Theres no way i would do this with my Nikon DSLR for fear of damaging it or the lenses. Theres a thread in here regarding the very cameras i mention with photos from them also...
However if you want the camera for 'after' photos then by all means go for a DSLR........ but it gets expensive! I have the Nikon D5000 which is around £470 with the 18-55 kit lens. 
Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

You can't get a good new DSLR for £300, high end compacts and bridge cameras fall into this area. I recommend Canon for compacts, i don't have experience with bridge cameras so i can't recommend one. Though just save some money and get a DSLR.

Don't worry about the lens too much, the Nikon 18-55mm VR kit lens that came with my D5000 is great for 95% of things, most new DSLR come with a 18-55mm lens that works fine for most jobs, if you're using a tripod it'll do nearly all of them.

This is a great site for camera prices in the UK http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/index.html
Check it out if you want to see the prices for new DSLR's, see what's in your price range, or what you'd be willing to save, and do some research on the best one in it.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> The other alternative is a tripod, as longer exposures then no longer need the flash, making them look better.
> 
> Bret


Second that. TBH before spending hundreds of pounds, borrow or get a cheap tripod, play around with exposure (esp white balance setting for indoor lit environment) and keep the ISO low for clean images:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nikon D60,and im selling one on here  lol


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Katana said:


> If you've got money for a DSLR get a DSLR, not much point in messing about with another compact and then having to buy a DSLR later when you don't like it. Your budget for this camera would be helpful.
> 
> As above getting the right light is the most important thing, a camera flash with a diffuser or reflected off something is better than a "in your face" style flash shot, or just having the halogens light everything and then adjust white balance later. Tripod and a remote release will aid with sharpness and the ability to do longer exposures with low ISO settings for low noise.
> You say all lights, i'm guessing you mean low light with not much noise? DSLR excel at this now, even ISO 1600 being good quality; Nikon's newest D7000 even has it good up to ISO 6400, though low ISO and a longer exposure are better from my experience.
> ...


Have to disagree, if you have the money get a D90 and learn, you will get a good deal 2nd hand on a camera that gets top applauds by all the experts.

The D5000 is a good setup but needs matched lenses which hinders you when buying new or upgrading.

Also i have one LOL

jontymo


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Have to disagree, if you have the money get a D90 and learn, you will get a good deal 2nd hand on a camera that gets top applauds by all the experts.
> 
> The D5000 is a good setup but needs matched lenses which hinders you when buying new or upgrading.
> 
> ...


Only needs matched lenses if you need Auto Focus that said...... i do use AF so i go for the matched lenses but hey, ive found some great lenses on EBay, new and used. The 18-70 AF-S is crackin, £77 inc a UV filter i got one for on Ebay!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Katana said:


> I recommend Canon for compacts...


Yep. Having owned a few Panasonic's I can say they are good in good light, but just not comparable to Canon options.

I've just bought a Canon S95 (£275 from ebay) and I'm very, very impressed with its low-light capabilities. Even its flash is good, in that it doesn't wash everything out like compact cameras tend to do.

I've been down the dslr route, to discover that the best camera is the one you have with you. If you don't mind lugging something like a bag of sugar around, then save up and get a dslr.

If you don't need a big zoom, and want something pocketable, the S95 is without a doubt the way to go.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Only needs matched lenses if you need Auto Focus that said...... i do use AF so i go for the matched lenses but hey, ive found some great lenses on EBay, new and used. The 18-70 AF-S is crackin, £77 inc a UV filter i got one for on Ebay!


True but i imagine he will want autofocus rather than going manual, and will at least want the option.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

love my d90 that ive just got and also just got some more lenses to go with my 24-120 vr, nikon 50mm and a sigma 70-300 apo dg telephoto, now the learning begins


phils 35mm shots are very good. have you got any you've taken with the 18-70mm?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dawn, with all due respect (you know that ), I think the problem is probably not so much with the camera and more the tricky lighting and you not getting the best out the equipment you've got and/or having it on the wrong settings for the conditions etc. This is the impression I get with some of your pics - that just a bit more understanding of getting the correct setting would have made all the difference.

Now throwing money at all manner of kit that's going to get suggested here, is all well and good, but the most important element in a photograph is the person holding the camera. Personally I don't think the DSLR route is necessarily the right one for you and good bridge camera with a range of manually adjustable controls, and plenty of experimentation to master those will be better for you. If I've got you correctly I really can't see you faffing about with different lenses and the plethora of settings on a DSLR.....correct?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

jontymo said:


> True but i imagine he will want autofocus rather than going manual, and will at least want the option.


Fair point but i just thought i'd point it out. My friend never uses AF on his DSLR but i always do except if im doing night stuff like wool spinning or light painting. 
Phil


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Listen the Viper - he's the man!

Brett is also spot on. 

You have a decent camera with 12 MP which should be able to give you good pictures. You are perhaps asking too much of it and there is a chance that any other camera will, likewise, give less than great results! Bear in mind, if you have no idea about photography and no particular interest in it - you are unlikely to get the best out of a DSLR which depends hugely on the input from the photographer. Unless you use it in full auto mode - which effectively makes it an expensive compact. The only benefit of DSLR would be the larger sensor - less compression of the pixels.

If this is starting to go over your head, then DSLR is not the route for you - unless you want to spend time learning all about photography and in all honesty if you are going to do that then as a consequence you will get more out your compact too.

A few suggestions here are diamond. Get a tripod and get more lighting for your subject. Learn more about your camera and if it has some manual modes, make better use of them. I would guess that the tricky lighting situation you are putting your camera in is fooling the auto mode into choosing settings that aren't ideal for the conditions. 

Getting a new camera before you *actually* know what is wrong with your old one is never a great idea. How will you know what to get to resolve the issues you have?


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

tomah said:


> I've been down the dslr route, to discover that the best camera is the one you have with you.


Very true, i'd also add that learning the camera you have is essential to this though, knowing it inside out means you can use it without thinking too much about the settings and focus on the shot.

I carry the appropriate camera for the situation though, if i'm just going out and about i'll take my Canon A1100 compact; i know how to get the best from it, and if in doubt the auto mode is good enough. If i'm shooting in the country or something specific i'll grab my DSLR as getting the right exposure is more important than weight or compactness. I might even switch those out for a 35mm film compact or slr, or even a medium format folder, love medium format black and white, and 6x9cm Velvia slides are a sight to behold, when i have loads of money i want to shoot 4x5" Velvia.

I only made the previous posts because the OP seemed to want a DSLR for studio shooting, and no matter how you look at it, the DSLR excels in this area and there is no point in messing around with compacts if they can't do the job, appropriate tool for the job in hand.
Though i agree with Viper, play with the settings and try to get the right exposure, only upgrade if the camera can't do the job.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Id have to say Panasonic TZ10 , ive just sold my Panasonic TZ7 to upgrade and its been the best camera ive ever owned. I have a dslr with a multitude of image stabilised lenses but always seemed to use the Panny , god knows why.
Im now waiting for the new GF2 from Panasonic in Jan with 14mm pancake lense to shoot 1080 video.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Id have to say Panasonic TZ10 , ive just sold my Panasonic TZ7 to upgrade and its been the best camera ive ever owned. I have a dslr with a multitude of image stabilised lenses but always seemed to use the Panny , god knows why.
> Im now waiting for the new GF2 from Panasonic in Jan with 14mm pancake lense to shoot 1080 video.


I mentioned earlier in this thread also Mark that if i was doing a detail i'd always choose my TZ7 over my DSLR as its just so easy to pop in and out of your pocket as you work. I think in one respect Dawn might end up replacing poor images with new poor images initially if she has to learn how to use a DSLR.


----------

